# Crew Available-NYC



## EliotR (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My name is Eliot. Im new to this site. I would love to crew either on race boats ( small or large) or cruising boats...I have some experience.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Hi Eliot- 
We've just hauled for the season, but come spring get in touch. The club is five minute's walk from the train station here, about an hour from GCT.


----------



## pgrech83 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi caulk, im in the same shoes as eliot. You mentioned that you are an hour from gct, is that north? Im in upper Westchester.


----------



## EliotR (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks....oh btw, I have some experience on J Boats...J37


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm planning to sail all winter.

A lot of times I just drive to the boat and go for a solo sail. Send me a private message (you need 10 posts on Sailnet) or text me on Thursdays or Fridays. Your message may be enough reason to go out for a sail.

Boat will be in Port Washington or Glen Cove.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## EliotR (Oct 23, 2011)

*brad*

Not sure what you mean by 10 posts...i dont knoe how to private message on this [email protected]


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Just click on the big letters Bene505 an inch above this line.

Then select "Send a private message".

You may not see the option yet, because you need to post 5 more times. Having a minimum number of posts helps to prevent spam.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

J/36 is a lot easier to sail than a '37. We moor in Southport.


----------

